# Seeking Info Regarding Under-Cabinet LED Lighting



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Like this?

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...8pMTbf64BDkkTc2jIIkKDpX7i-15he-h3IaAhuw8P8HAQ

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## morbidcowboy (Apr 24, 2017)

yes, like that. I guess I should add that I'm looking for lights bright enough... brighter than ornamental.

This is the product I purchased: https://www.hitlights.com/under-kitchen-cabinet-luma5-series-led-light-strip-kits

I actually had a setup rigged up, but it kept blowing the lights (except for one segment of lights, which confused me). This led me to research further to see what I was doing wrong, when I discovered these: http://www.trcelectronics.com/led-power-supply.shtml

Researching the topic online produces many results and is confusing. My knowledge of wiring isn't well enough to figure this out, and I'd like to stop throwing needless money at it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

have you ever thought about hiring an electrician?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Wait are you saying you were hooking up the tape light to straight 120v AC? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## robsmith265 (Apr 25, 2017)

The lights that you bought run off of a 12 or 24 volt transformer, which is what the power supply is that came with the kit....which is why you are blowing the lights.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

ibtl


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry .,, read it below.,, 

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

